# Well this was bound to happen



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This was posted on a local FB page today .
Public notice: Recent encounters by aggressive black bear w/cubs near the Pine River Corridor. Please take proper precautions and equipment while out in the area.

This agressive bear charged 2 volunteers and their K-9 before both volunteers opened fire to stop the attack. The Cubs are still in the area. It is unknown at this time if the animal in still in the area.

The Department of Natural Resources is currently still handling the bear complaint.

Please take caution while in the Pine River Corridor of the Heron Manistee National Forest.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Members opened fire while retreating. Unfortunately the river was to thier back, so their options were limited. I can tell you that we had a large K-9 breed (husky) with us and it had absolutely no impact on the bear. We expended all ammunition over 60 rounds. While being chased and on the phone with Dispatch. It took nearly 30 mins for help to even make it to Norman Township.

We strongly advise you carry a side arm or have a loaded firearm at your residence. We have had multiple encounters and the bear population is on a steady increase.

The DNR officer informed us that if the animal was mortally wounded it would have likely sought a water source and very well been washed down river. It is still unknown at this time.

Please, take caution.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

60 rounds were fired? Who goes on a walk with that much ammo? Bad deal for all parties involved but I wouldn’t fault the bear. Sounds like she was defending her cubs. Pretty common type of black bear attack I’d say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

chuckinduck said:


> 60 rounds were fired? Who goes on a walk with that much ammo? Bad deal for all parties involved but I wouldn’t fault the bear. Sounds like she was defending her cubs. Pretty common type of black bear attack I’d say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I used to, when we had a red squirrel "problem".


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Not surprising at all. The whole Baldwin unit is crawling with bears.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 426107
> View attachment 426109
> View attachment 426111


Is that dnr?.. what's up with the caps in 80 degrees


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Is that dnr?.. what's up with the caps in 80 degrees


In SE Mi it was in the 50s this morning. I assume cooler there.

The real question should be what's up with the leaves?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> In SE Mi it was in the 50s this morning. I assume cooler there.
> 
> The real question should be what's up with the leaves?


Yes..lol.. good eyes


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> In SE Mi it was in the 50s this morning. I assume cooler there.
> 
> The real question should be what's up with the leaves?


Fake news. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey man it's on FB, its gotta be true


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Hey man it's on FB, its gotta be true


It is true . One incident happened in the spring time. That's what the pics are from. Today is when they say they got charged and shot the sow. They didn't take pics this time.
What I don't understand is why someone is armed to the teeth like this patrolling the area. I bet the dog was being charged as it was unleashed and ahead of these guys.
Another thing is why would they go back to the same area and be messing around, unless they wanted a attack to take place. S hit doesn't add up.
These guys are not Dnr, they are regular citizens . They said they were volunteers, volunteers of what I have know idea. They started a group to clean up the Forrest of dumped garbage in our area. They mark all illegal tree stands and report them to the Dnr. I wasn't there so don't know what actually went down, but something just doesn't seem right.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The loser in this thing is the bears. Cubs ain't going to make it on there own IF mom is dead somewhere. The other losers might be the next person she comes in contact with.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

It does kinda sound like these people were looking for trouble.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> It does kinda sound like these people were looking for trouble.


It does sound like it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

These guys are a bunch of t#rds running around with guns. I'd not trust a single thing they said.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If true the DNR LEOs will sort it out. No different than wolves, you had better have bite marks to avoid prosecution.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> These guys are a bunch of t#rds running around with guns. I'd not trust a single thing they said.


I think they believe they are a Militants.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> These guys are a bunch of t#rds running around with guns. I'd not trust a single thing they said.


Did you hear anything from the COs in our area ?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 426243


Lmfao.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of questions, few answers. Hopefully the COs can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Why does it look like late fall in the pics? Not a leaf on a tree anywhere and the ground is pretty brown for August.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Why does it look like late fall in the pics? Not a leaf on a tree anywhere and the ground is pretty brown for August.


See post 12.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> What I don't understand is why someone is armed to the teeth like this patrolling the area.



Looking for illegal drug activity? Such activity is not uncommon in our National Forests. We had several hours of training in how to recognize such things when I was training with the forest fire crew.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

DecoySlayer said:


> Looking for illegal drug activity? Such activity is not uncommon in our National Forests. We had several hours of training in how to recognize such things when I was training with the forest fire crew.


They not very good at looking or finding. Probly need new trainers


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> See post 12.


Ahhh Hah. I guess I missed that one. Lol


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

jr28schalm said:


> They not very good at looking or finding. Probly need new trainers



They might need more training, or better tips.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> Looking for illegal drug activity? Such activity is not uncommon in our National Forests. We had several hours of training in how to recognize such things when I was training with the forest fire crew.


They were claiming to be looking for illegally dumped garbage . These guys have been cleaning up the National Forrest in our area.There are questions if this second indecent even happened. The first one in February was confirmed, but this last one is still up in the air.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Nothing from the COs.

I always dress in full tac gear and body armour, with several rifle mags when I'm out in the woods. If red flag laws are ever passed....it'll be because of these mental cases.


----------

